# Klein q-pro-xv w/Campy Centaur



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

I have checked in with all my local Klein dealers in the Atlanta area. I was hoping to test ride the xv. All say this bike will be a special order item only. Has anyone seen one of these in the showroom? 
http://www.kleinbikes.com/us/road_bikes/q-pro/qpro_xv/index.html


----------



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

The klein dealers in my area say they won't be here until mid December or later.


----------

